

UX trumps UI (and I can prove it) - dools
http://iaindooley.com/post/59861607666/ux-trumps-ui-and-i-can-prove-it

======
nnash
In summation this article seems to say that product experience and a
functional tuftian interface outweighs the need for UI by highlighting
products like VIM and Google AdWords. If you're making this case I don't
understand why you would use "power user" products as an example over an ATM
machine; something the average consumer uses on a daily basis.

~~~
dools
ATMs are a good example of where a strong experience proves motivating enough
to overcome a pretty tragic UI! Another one that springs to mind is driving.

That's not the summation of the article, though ;) the summation of the
article, I would say, is that UX is so important we need to define it
properly; it also proposes a definition that's somewhat different from the
post that originally inspired this one.

